# Betta and corydora's in a 20 gallon tank?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I am starting a 20 gallon long aquarium with a male half-moon betta and 4 cory catfish. I have black sand as the substrate and an aqua clear 30 for my filter. The tank has live and silk plants and a fake log hideout running the length of the aquarium. Is this a good set up for a betta and 4 cories? Will betta eat the cory food particularly the blood worms? (He scoops them off the ground sometimes.) Post any suggestions for the tank. If you keep a betta with cories please tell me how it worked for you. Thanks


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

I think that sounds great! I have some cories with my male and he does great with them! Yes he does try to eat the bloodworms, so ill either remove him while the corys eat or have the cories eat in one side of the tank and them feed the betta on the other. Also feed the Cory's some algae wafers occasionally. They love those!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd suggest cupping him during feeding time for the corries.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

Okay I will try to gently restrain him. He likes to go on the ground and sift for blood worms with the cories which is really cute, but I don't want him to over eat.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

Yea you definately dont want him to overeat! I lost my last betta like that, he ate all of my cory's and adf's food while i wasnt watching. 
R.i.p. domino


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

When I feed the cories bloodworms at night, my betta often tries to eat them off the floor too so I'm worried he's overeating. I was thinking it would it be good to place a divider over 2-3 gallons of the 20 gallon tank at night and keep my betta in there for the night that way the cories can eat their bloodworms in peace. I haven't used dividers before, so I don't know if this would be too much of a hassle or would stress my betta. Does it sound like a bad idea?


----------

